# 2-3 plants indoors



## campbeas (Jul 15, 2005)

I want to grow 1 or 2 plants inside this winter in my appartment. 

What wattage lamp should I get for such a small operation?


----------



## cincy boy (Jul 17, 2005)

250 watt hps agrosun bulb and some type of co2 gentarator


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2005)

50 watts per sq. ft with good ventilation, is considered _optimal_


----------



## campbeas (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## dooby doo (Aug 5, 2005)

check your local grow store for used display items i got a 1000 watt hps setup
and a 430 watt hps for 300$(plus bulbs)


----------

